# Birth control, contraception



## Badfish

Is it true that birth control is available over the counter at most pharmacies in Dubai? Any other forms of contraception or is that the only option for women (besides condoms)? Do they care whether you're married or not? 

Any tips and experiences regarding the matter would be appreciated.  TY


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow

I am married & bought it over the counter. However, the pharmacist didn't ask any questions so he wouldn't have know I was married as I went in alone too. I just asked him what birth control was available here, he gave me a few, I asked for the best one & he gave me 1 box = 1 months supply for 30dhs it's called Yasmin I think. Hope this helps but shouldn't be an issue if not married


----------



## streetspirit

I've bought it in Dubai mall at Boots no questions asked. The woman was actually really helpful cos I had a small baby she was checking if I was breastfeeding etc so we got the right one. 

I'm actually in Abu Dhabi and asked here too, but they didn't have any in stock, but no questions about prescription or anything. 

Only place I've had problems was when I was at Al Ain. Got asked for prescription there. That's the only time though.


----------



## Badfish

Thanks! I wasn't sure whether it was still available over the counter because when I looked it up on google most of the information I found was from 08 or 09 so I thought they might have changed it up since then.


----------



## Guest

Although I had mine fitted in the UK, IUDs can be bought and fitted here. I know a few women who have had this done - you just need to ask around to find the 'right' doctor. Not sure whether they check your 'status'. Condoms are widely available - I have seen them in my local spinneys.


----------



## Badfish

An IUD would be greeeeeat, but I bet they're super expensive, no? Also throwing in doctors fees and whatnot.


----------



## cami

eight years ago, i did come here with six little boxes, but then i relaxed  

i've never had one issue getting the pink pills from any pharmacy in dubai and even sharjah. i bought them once in abu dhabi too, in the marina mall. i always go round and look for the pill boxes, or ask one of the ladies/gents attending customers. i never care whether the looks they give me are approving or disapproving  i love myself more than i love other people's opinion about myself. 

whether you are married or not should not be an issue as doctors prescribe them in all medical conditions in which "female" hormons need to be balanced. whether the staff in the pharmacies here know this or simply don't care what you buy as long as you buy something is not something i bother my little head with when i get the pills


----------



## Badfish

It's not so much judgement that I'm afraid of but seeing as how sex outside of marriage is literally a punishable crime here.. its something I think I need to be aware of.

But you are right, as far as they're concerned i could just be trying to regulate my periods or something.


----------



## Guest

Badfish said:


> An IUD would be greeeeeat, but I bet they're super expensive, no? Also throwing in doctors fees and whatnot.


Think they are about 100dhs from pharmacy and then the fees to have it inserted. About 800dhs all in from talking to friends.


----------



## BedouGirl

Sandstorm said:


> Think they are about 100dhs from pharmacy and then the fees to have it inserted. About 800dhs all in from talking to friends.


I would say you would need to consult a gynae first to find out which would be the best for you. Buying the pill or condoms over the counter here has never been an issue. You can get some very interesting D***x products at the gas stations as well....


----------

